# What's the biggest......



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

What's the biggest bluegill that you've ever caught?Mine is an 9"er that gave me a hellava fight on 4lb test on an ultralite rod n reel combo.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

12" Gill caught on a large white spinnerbait while Bass fishin at Dale Hollow lake in 1972. Thought I had a monster Smallmouth on the line. Never seen a Gill that big before or sense.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

10-11 incher with shoulders of about 2 in. bout one-two lbs...private pond


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Caught a 12 incher out of a private pond on a 4 inch tequila sunrise colored worm. Was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I bet them 12'' gills put up a heck of a fight.I would love to catch one that big.My goal is to first try to get a 10"er,then it'd be going after a 12'' monster gill.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Best were over 12" in a pair of private ponds loaded with huge bluegills. Unfortunately, I don't have access to them anymore.

Here's one from last year, caught from a public lake in the U.P. - a bit over 11" and thick. We caught one over 12" from the same lake thru the ice. Crappies over 16" in the same lake. Obviously, the pike keep the panfish quantities low enough to provide big fish.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice pic Steel Cranium.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Steel, is that a warmouth at the top of the pic?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

My son caught this 10 incher on alum creek. Not as big as others, but he's only 2. He cast it out and was playing with worms, when I saw the bobber was gone. I said troy wheres your bobber. When he reeled that in I couldn't believe it


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey St.Slippy very nice pic of your boys' big ol' gill.I bet he still talks about that to this day huh?Congrats to him for catching it & congrats to you for furthering along the love of our past time.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I caught one 10 1/4" in a pond that unfortunately I cant fish anymore


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

jcustunner24 said:


> Steel, is that a warmouth at the top of the pic?


That would be a Black Crappie.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I referred to it as a monster bluegill when he caught it. He always tells people about his monster fish!!! When he holds his hands up, it is much bigger, but I think we all have that a little bit.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

Saw my old man reel in a 12 incher - caught on a plastic worm. we were bass fishing in TX


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

back in 68 (groan), my dad and i caught a bunch of gills on the redds right after an early june storm. we kept about 50 for a neighbor and i believe he said that the stringer weighed over 60 pounds. we normally released but for some reason we brought them home that night. this was from a lake real close to youngstown.


----------

